# so i post one my concrete music (noise) on bandcamp



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I updated usine no.451 two missing track it shredded, the other one make you feel numb for a moment... strange but anyway
> 
> https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/usine-no-451
> 
> 2 session 2 track of harsh-noise to make your ears bleed if this is your ultimate fun(just kidding) :tiphat:


----------

